# Tigers and Blacktips are chewing



## OUTCAST (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## chewy32 (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice any more pics looks like alota fun


----------



## OUTCAST (Apr 23, 2012)

haha..Thanks!  I have a few more pictures, but she's wearing a bikini with my website on it, I dont want to break any rules.


----------



## MERCing (Apr 23, 2012)

How big was that Tiger ?

I will think twice about jumpin out of the boat to cool off from now on ! lol


----------



## Wisconsin Ben (Apr 24, 2012)

Is that from a charter?  That looks incredibly fun.

And post more pics, I can suffer through the bikini w/add.


----------



## GAGE (Apr 24, 2012)

Beautiful tiger!!!


----------



## OUTCAST (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks!

The Tiger was about 12ft. And yes, that was with customers.  Thank you.


----------



## mountainraider68 (Apr 25, 2012)

how far out are yall catching those blacktips i usually catch mine off the beach when im on vacation jw?


----------



## OUTCAST (Apr 25, 2012)

mountainraider68 said:


> how far out are yall catching those blacktips i usually catch mine off the beach when im on vacation jw?



Pretty close. I can see people walking on the beach.


----------



## jonkayak (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice catch! I just found you on FB and you've got some pretty cool pics.


----------



## OUTCAST (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks, Jon.  
I try and keep that Outcast page updated on a regular basis. Thanks again!


----------



## Wisconsin Ben (Apr 26, 2012)

Is there a charter boat near Tybee that fishes for sharks like that?  Most of the ones I've seen are based off other islands or the ones on Tybee seem to be more inshore?

Talking my wife into fishing on the ocean while there is already pushing it so I'd likely need to stay local.


----------



## OUTCAST (Apr 26, 2012)

Wisconsin Ben said:


> Is there a charter boat near Tybee that fishes for sharks like that?  Most of the ones I've seen are based off other islands or the ones on Tybee seem to be more inshore?
> 
> Talking my wife into fishing on the ocean while there is already pushing it so I'd likely need to stay local.




As you know, some areas are better than others for certain types of species. Savannah just doesnt have the shark fishery that a couple of spots just north have.  I love the J Reef and Grays when kingfishing, but HH has a couple of spots that hold a ridiculous amount of tigers, lemons, hammerheads and blacktips.


----------



## Wisconsin Ben (Apr 26, 2012)

Google maps says it's a little over an hour to get to Hilton Head from Tybee.   Is that about right?


----------



## OUTCAST (Apr 27, 2012)

Its been a while since I've been to Tybee, but thats sounds about right.


----------

